# heritage dog box replacement parts



## jguffie (Sep 26, 2011)

i have a heritage dog box with top storage and was wondering where i could get some replacement parts...i need the locking hasp and also the shocks that hold the lid up...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 26, 2011)

shocks you might find at Tractor Supply in the tool box section...or truck place that sells boxes...Agri-Supply ...show a picture of the locking hasp..might find them at Grainger


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 27, 2011)

Where did you get a heritage dog box ?


----------



## jguffie (Sep 27, 2011)

isaac m had it   he gave me a good deal


----------



## jguffie (Sep 27, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> shocks you might find at Tractor Supply in the tool box section...or truck place that sells boxes...Agri-Supply ...show a picture of the locking hasp..might find them at Grainger



ok thanks ill check at tractor supply next time i get a chance...ill try to take a pic of it tomorrow


----------

